# My boy Ted



## Kinjilabs

My big brave bo6y has gone.

Im totally and utterley devastated.

Cant type anymore just now.


----------



## seratobyflynn

My heart goes out to you x


----------



## Jackie99

I am truly very, very sorry to hear that. What a brave and beautiful boy Ted was. Massive hugs to you right now xx


----------



## archiebaby

oh i am really sorry to hear that dont know quite what to say


----------



## Guest

Oh god. 

I'm so desperately, truly sorry. I'm so sorry.

Sleep well you gorgeous dog xxxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

im so so sorry 

All my thoughts are with you 

Sleep well over the bridge Ted 

xxxxx


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh no, I cant believe Im reading this, so many people will read this thread with tears in their eyes (me included), Ted was such a big part of pet forums and will be missed by so many people, Im sending cyber hugs but I just wish I was able to give you a real one right now. Night night gorgeous boy, run free at the bridge and watch over mummy xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

I'm so sorry 
R.I.P. gorgeous boy


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse

So sorry ... don't know what to say other than he is at peace now xxxx


----------



## AmberNero

Oh no  I'm so, so sorry, I'm so sorry  

Rest in Peace Ted, you beautiful, gentlemanly, handsome boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Oh no, I cant believe Im reading this, so many people will read this thread with tears in their eyes (me included), *Ted was such a big part of pet forums and will be missed by so many people,* Im sending cyber hugs but I just wish I was able to give you a real one right now. Night night gorgeous boy, run free at the bridge and watch over mummy xx


That's exactly what we said  I can't believe he's gone, I kept thinking the thread was in the wrong place  xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Im so very, very sorry to hear Ted has gone to the bridge :sad: huge hugs to you & run free lovely brave boy xxx


----------



## hairydog

So sorry for you, that feeling is horrible.


----------



## lozb

:crying:
I'm so sorry, this is so so sad. I guess something we knew was coming but not near ready to face or accept :sad: Ted will be missed SO much - he made an impact on lots of people, who never had the fortune to meet him - just admire from a picture or from updates on his antics from his loving mum.
Hugs hugs to you, I can't imagine the pain, you'll be in my thoughts.xxx

Run free Ted - go play at the bridge, find your hedgehogs & continue to look as handsome as ever. :crying:


----------



## H0lly

RIP Ted Sending massive love and hugs xx


----------



## ballybee

I'm so sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Ted, the cheeky gentleman of dog chat


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oh my gosh, I just saw this on Facebook, I can't believe it.

Such a lovely, gentle, big hearted boy. I've got tears in my eyes and I've never cried about anyone else's pet before.

I am so, so sorry Kinjilabs :crying:

Run free at the bridge Ted, will miss you by the bucket load, never quite like any photos the way I like your photos x x x x x x x


----------



## sue&harvey

I am so, so sorry to read this. :crying: He really was a big part of the forum, and will be missed by many. I can only imagine a little of you pain. Thinking of you, and sending lots of love. 

Run free beautiful boy  :crying: Tou have left a paw print in many hearts lad


----------



## Tapir

Oh god, I am so so sorry. I don't know what to say.

Thinking or you and your family.

Rest in Peace Ted, handsome gentleman.


----------



## babycham2002

Oh god 
I am so sorry
Kinjilabs I can only imagine what you are going through right now

I am crying as I type this, Ted was the most handsome, gorgeous, comical special boy and I so enjoyed everything you ever posted about him


Run free boy, look over your mum. Look after us all


----------



## Jazzy

I'm so so sorry.  
Run free at the bridge gorgeous Ted. xx


----------



## Thorne

So, so sorry to hear this, rest in peace big man  xxx


----------



## Tanya1989

I saw this pop up in Latest Posts and was absolutely dreading opening it. My worst fears were confirmed when I did.

I'm so so sorry to hear of the passing of Ted. He was such a big part of the forum and I think it can be agreed that he has planted his virtual paw prints on our hearts.

Run free at the bridge Ted. Please give all our passed on pets a kiss from us xxx


----------



## sarybeagle

My love and thoughts are with you right now. Sleep tightly Ted, so sorry your mum is hurting so much right now xxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm so sorry  he was such a beautiful dog you must be missing him so badly


----------



## Nellybelly

I honestly hoped I had misunderstood something when I saw this thread... I still wish I had.

I am so so sorry... I can only imagine how much you must be hurting now.

RIP Ted. You were definitely a very special dog, and I will really miss the photo threads!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Ted brought such a lot of fun to the forum, he will be missed by all of us.

So, so sorry. Run free handsome old boy xxx


----------



## paddyjulie

I am so very sorry xxxx RIP Ted xx


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry. he was a handsome boy. RIP Ted run free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Lulus mum

So sorry to read your post
thinking of you
Run free,Ted,your mum misses you so much
Maureen


----------



## GoldenShadow

KathrynH isn't home at the minute but wanted me to pass on her love to you and say she'll speak to you when she's back.

So sorry  x


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.
Run free at The Bridge Ted.


----------



## BiKERcc

Aw I'm so sorry 

R.I.P xx


----------



## Guest

Bye beautiful boy.
You will be a huge loss to all who knew or knew of you


----------



## Cleo38

Have just seen this. Am so very sorry to hear this, this is so sad


----------



## katie200

sorry for your loss hun RIP little one (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))) too you


----------



## BeagleOesx

Night, night you big handsome boy - you will be missed by many.

Look after your mummy xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

My heart goes out to you I am so so sorry,
I never Met Ted of course but just from his pictures and stories alone everyone could see he had that special something, he was the sort of dog that was special and found a place in everyones hearts including mine.

Thank you for the smiles Ted of which there were many,
Those smiles have turned to tears now, big beautiful Lad you will be sadly missed
by all your fan club on PF.

May your big beautiful generous spirit run forever free in sunshine.


----------



## XxZoexX

OH hun im so very sorry.. Ted was a beautiful boy and he touched many of our hearts.
Sending lots of love to you at this devastating time.
RIP Ted.. Cause havoc at the bridge xxx


----------



## deb53

I am so so sorry to read about the passing of 'Ted'

Like others have said 'Ted' was a huge part of the forum and bought many a smile to our faces with his antics.

RIP dear 'Ted'

Run free over the bridge.

You will never be forgotten.


Hun, you and your hubby are in my thoughts tonight xxxxx


----------



## Fleur

Bye bye beautiful Ted.
My thoughts are with you at this time.
Teb was loved by all who knew and knew of him.


----------



## RockRomantic

so so sorry for your loss darl  thinking of you xxx


r.i.p Ted you beautiful special boy


----------



## manic rose

My heart goes out to you. sleep tight Ted


----------



## Balto-x

I carnt imagine what you are going through right now,
I no saying sorry doesnt help but i am so sorry for your loss.
Run free Handsome Ted
xxxx


----------



## jill3

So sorry for the loss of your Beautiful Boy Ted.
We will be all thinking of you at this sad time and knowing that you have many friends on this forum hopefully will help you through the pain.

The beauty of this forum is we all know what you are going through and we are always here for you. Sometimes friends and family if they don't have pets just don't understand. It's not their fault it's just how it is.

R.I.P Ted and Have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge. Maybe you can tell your funny stories to all our loved ones up at the Bridge xx


----------



## simplysardonic

Run free at the Bridge Ted, you will be very much missed on this forum xxxx


----------



## dobermummy

run free ted


----------



## PoisonGirl

again, so sorry I missed this thread.
I can't read all the replies I am crying too much, I can't begin to imagine how devastated you must feel.
but rest assured you gave Ted one hell of a fabulous life.

I hope there are loads of hedgehogs over the bridge Ted xxxxx


----------



## quequeg1988

i haven't been here long but just reading all this has made me all teary, RIP Ted. my thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I am so sorry to hear this, may Ted sleep tight! My thoughts are with you, take care.


----------



## noushka05

oh no ive only just seen this and im so so sorry

sleep peacefully lovely Ted xxx


----------

